# Science is our god



## sotzo (Mar 5, 2007)

Having come to Christ from the "science is god" side of the tracks, I now find it interesting how much of science is actually bound up with the presupps of journal editors, labs, etc. 

During some recent research, I came across this:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?cmd=Retrieve&db=pubmed&dopt=Abstract&list_uids=16060722

I guess Kuhn was right...of course, Scripture beat him to it!


----------

